# cyrus-sasl + mariadb auth woes



## Vincy (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi folks,

I recently chucked an old MacPro G5 that I used (among other) as mail server and picked up a more recent Intel PC box on which I installed FreeBSD with postfix/cyrus-{imap, sasl}, and all the relevant kit and caboodle.

This is a “closed” server, the only user that owns an account is me. The other people’s name/password are stored in a Mariadb database and I use saslauthd with the mySQL plugin to grant imap/post access.

It works tip-top… until it fails. At some point, the sasl auth mechanism ceases to function, people can not login anymore, except me (because, I surmise, I have a physical entry in /etc/passwd). When I restart the saslauth daemon, everything gets back to green.

Turns out the mysql plugin for cyrus-sasl is very old – a newer version on GitHub seems to be maintained but is not available (maybe it’d be a good idea to update the port, or create a new one).

I’m still actively vetting traces to pinpoint the culprit, but I’m curious to know if other people experienced the same sort of glitch.

TIA, have a great day!
V.


----------



## Vincy (Dec 16, 2016)

Okay. It seems to be stable now.

I upgraded (manually) to pam_mysql 0.8 that you can find here: https://github.com/NigelCunningham/pam-MySQL
That version has been released a month ago more or less, so it would be nice to upgrade the port, too.

Also, I added that option in the _pam_mysql.conf_ file:
*users.disconnect_every_operation = yes*​
I leave that testimony here just in case somebody else stumbles and slogs on the same issue.


----------

